# Quitting Tivo!



## Zippy (Aug 23, 2002)

I've decided to knock Tivo on the head even though it has been running for nearly 5 years. I've had enough of the failed channel changes, the sound losses halfway through programmes and the incorrect programme information. I refuse to pay Sky £10 a month for Sky plus so I have opted for a Humax 9200 twin tuner PVR with Freeview. I have enjoyed the Tivo system but wished it was developed into a better integrated Freeview or Sky system. Bye Bye Tivo.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Don't get rid of it yet - you may well reconsider after a few weeks' struggling with a Humax DVR


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

I've never had a missed channel change on my TiVo in recent times and no sound dropouts


----------



## Anndra (Oct 12, 2004)

I certainly have had both, but they were the set-top box, not the TiVo.


----------



## Zippy (Aug 23, 2002)

This is the beast which will take over the Tivo throne in my lounge.
http://www.humaxdigital.com/uk/products/pvr-9200t.asp



blindlemon said:


> Don't get rid of it yet - you may well reconsider after a few weeks' struggling with a Humax DVR


I know this forum is naturally biased towards Tivo, so the Humax will naturally get a rough ride  
I have decided to put my Tivo in my bedroom, to work with my old On digital box, so it won't be completely retired, and I can bring it back downstairs if I really can't get into the Humax, I honestly can't see this happening though as the Humax has features like the dual tuners, picture in picture and digital teletext which the Tivo lacks.



Anndra said:


> I certainly have had both, but they were the set-top box, not the TiVo.


I have never worked out weather it is the dogibox or Tivo, this would have been less likely on an integrated unit.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Never get channel misses anymore, or sound drop outs.

I get them on my 2nd tivo with a old ondigi box, the pioneer. Normally gets stuck after being on a BBC channel for too long. Never the TIVO's fault.

Good luck with the humax


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Zippy said:


> the Humax has features like the dual tuners, picture in picture and digital teletext which the Tivo lacks..


Yep, hope they make up for the lack of Season Passes and flaky availabilty of the EPG!


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

Zippy said:


> I've had enough of the failed channel changes, the sound losses halfway through programmes and the incorrect programme information.


A Tivo Sky-Eye device will *completely * solve the channel change problem on Sky Digital. Works perfectly.

I have no idea what your sound dropout problem is as I have never had it.

I agree that the quality of the Tivo guide data (for which some poor devils are paying £10 every month) is abysmal, and apparently getting worse.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Zippy said:


> This is the beast which will take over the Tivo throne in my lounge.
> http://www.humaxdigital.com/uk/products/pvr-9200t.asp


how come that link takes me here http://www.w3.org/Protocols/ ?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

It doesn't take me there, but it is mal-formed  Here's a working link.
http://www.humaxdigital.com/uk/products/pvr-9200t.asp
(Someone just added an extra 'http://' on the front )


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

cwaring said:


> It doesn't take me there, but it is mal-formed  Here's a working link.
> http://www.humaxdigital.com/uk/products/pvr-9200t.asp
> (Someone just added an extra 'http://' on the front )


That's weird, clicking your link takes me to the correct place, clicking the other takes me to the wsc page


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

As I said:



cwaring said:


> (Someone just added an extra 'http://' on the front )


If you hover over the original link, you'll see what I mean. The _text_ of the link is correct but the _actual_ hyperlink itself isn't.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Oh yeah, I read your post up to the link, clicked it and didn't read on. Apologies....


----------



## alanjrobertson (Feb 15, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Don't get rid of it yet - you may well reconsider after a few weeks' struggling with a Humax DVR


I've been using the Humax for a year now and have been very impressed. I've still got my TiVo but it has lain unused and switched off for the past few months (for some reason after running fine for years it kept crashing and losing all my mods - haven't had time to debug yet).

Humax have been good at releasing updates to their software - another update is due soon (http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=475063). It looks like they're aiming to update to become Freeview Playback compatible if possible which is good.

I agree that I DO miss a number of TiVo features - particularly the season passes, wishlists and the network capability. However most of my programmes are on at the same time each week so a preset weekly recording covers them. Although I prefer TiVo's network interface (with Turbonet) the Humax does offer the capability to download programs to a PC via USB.

The key features that put me off going back to my TiVo are (1) dual tuner - I really couldn't do without this now - with all the channels on Freeview I couldn't cope with just single tuner and (2) picture quality - it's great having the original Freeview stream recorded complete with the option of switching subtitles or extra EPG info on when playing back.

If only TiVo would release a twin tuner DTT PVR with the networking capabilities they've brought in to their more recent US models I'd happily come back but until then it just doesn't offer me enough functionality.

Cheers

Alan


----------

